# Ordered Quaife today



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

SHipping BTW was $98 from VAC (UPS) and $68 (FedEx) to ship the core back.

Here's my seat of the pants take on how the Quaife improves the driving experience.

On dry pavement with DSC fully on, ANY wheelspin led to an abrupt cut of engine power. I believe this is because in DSC the brakes aren't used to create a pseudo LSD. I can't prove this and can't find it in the literature. With the quaife it is harder to spin a wheel, so DSC throttle intervention is raised. It will still happen if you light the tires up. DSC allows some wheelspin as long as both rear tires are spinning at the same speed and aren't spinning much faster than the fronts. THis is why I believe the LSD function of DTC is off in DSC.

I still haven't driven the car in DTC mode, primarily because there isn't a need to. Before the quaife, if I was going to accelerate hard, I enabled DTC to avoid DSC throttle intervention.


----------



## HIREN (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for your input ChasR, it is greatly appreciated. 
It seems like BMW should have put this thing on from the factory! I could see not in the 335i if they didn't want to steal M sales, but the d seems to really need this even with my 265 wide rear tires. I can't imagine how bad traction is on the non sports with 225s!


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

HIREN said:


> Thanks....
> I can't imagine how bad traction is on the non sports with 225s!


It's fine actually ...

Sent from my MB525 using Bimmer App


----------



## HIREN (Jul 14, 2006)

I guess it depends on your right foot!
I've noticed sometimes when I get on it to pass someone the car nearly goes sideways with DSC intervening to correct and this is at 40+mph.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

*Quaife LSD*

I am planning to have the Quaife LSD installed by VAC as soon as I can contact them and schedule. At the same time I will have them install M3 Rear Subframe Bushings and M3 Rear Sway Bar. Still considering the H&E Rear Sway instead, but kinda want to stick with mostly BMW parts.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

its kinda of steep price but VERY VERY tempting indeed!!!!


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

It's been raining for days in Atlanta, so the Quaife has gotten a pretty good workout. It makes a dramatic difference in the way DSC behaves. It's obvious the DSC logic is written to accommodate a LSD (or TBD in the case of a Quaife). With the Quaife you can lacceletate rapidly, straight or turning, without DSC engine intervention kicking in until you spin the rears too fast or start to slide. It's much safer to drive as there isn't the virtual stall if you apply a little too much throttle. 
The fact that the quaife works so well, and so much better than DSCs automatic brake differential (ABD) has led me to research what the DSC system logic really is. I haven't found it yet, but my seat of the pants take is that in DSC if one wheel spins the first step is to cut torque through engine intervention, if it continues to spin, DSC invokes ABD, If you turn on DTC, by pressing the button, this logic is reversed, ABD is invoked on one wheel spinning and if both wheels spin past the limit (which is higher than the DSC limit) engine intervention kicks in. DSC will allow some wheel spin as long as both wheels are spinning, which is where the Quaife come in, doubling traction and spinning both wheels if too much throttle is applied.

If you live in a snowy/icy climate and are concerned about the Quaife not working with one wheel on ice or off the ground, punch the DSC/DTC button and ABD will brake the spinning wheel and off you go.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Great stuff ChasR. How long did the install on the LSD take and how long did it take for you to get it from VAC after purchasing it?


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

Ordered it 12-12 and it shipped on 12-28. It was a 2 hour job.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Amigo has your mileage improved or decreased since NOW you can race better LOL


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

Mileage is unaffected. Tire wear may be affected now that DSC allows some wheelspin. I'm going to have to do a track day soon.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

cool!!


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

@ChasR,
Dumb question but do they reuse your original ring and pinion? I'm wondering if we will be able to keep our final ratio at 2.83:1. This is what gives us the low revs at cruising speed compared to the gassers. Or do we use a new ring and pinion of same ratio? thanks (one gear head to another one )


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Nevermnd, i went to their website and got my q's answered. The 2.81:1 ratio is retained. The performance built assy is specific to the 335D. From the description, it sounds like everything inside is redone as the ring and pinion is described as "welded" on their site. This requires special tooling they say.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

What lube do they recommend? 

Sent from my MB525 using Bimmer App


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

Redline of some type. I'll find out in a bit. The shop put it in for me. It doesn't have to be LSD specific lube, as there are no clutches or friction plates.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

ChasR said:


> The shop put it in for me.


If you don't mind sharing, which shop did you use? If that's too nosey, just ignore the question.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

Wright"s Car Care on Peachtree Road in Atlanta (almost Chamblee) It's owned by a buddy of mine from my BMWCCA club racing days, David D. THe unit from VAC comes assembled, so the in shop job is relatively minor, a chunk swap. Call David if you want to explore your options.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

ChasR said:


> Wright"s Car Care on Peachtree Road in Atlanta (almost Chamblee) It's owned by a buddy of mine from my BMWCCA club racing days, David D. THe unit from VAC comes assembled, so the in shop job is relatively minor, a chunk swap. Call David if you want to explore your options.


How long did the whole process take, since I heard our differentials are welded on?


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

It took two weeks to fill the order and two hours to do the work. Buy a completed diff, pay the refundable core charge of $900 or so dollars, and send your old differential back to them for a refund after you install built diff. 

THe differential housing (chunk) is bolted to the car, the ring gear is welded to the differential carrier, which makes the job more difficult. To install the quaife part the ring gear has to be separated from the old carrier and welded back onto the quaife carrier.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Really, they cut the weld on your original ring gear and and reweld it onto new carrier? For that kind of money, i had presumed they would just use a new ring and pinion and weld the ring on.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

Perhaps they do. I would guess it depends on how the ring is welded on. I presume puddle welded, in which case one would drill out the puddle in the old carrier and reweld a new puddle through the quaife carrier. It doesn't say on the website. Either way it increases the cost.


----------



## jashearer (Nov 9, 2011)

So just to be clear, you receive the entire carrier with ring/pinion already shimmed and set inside so the install is technically a bolt in operation?

Jay


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, you recieve the differential fully assembled, ready to bolt in. Installation actually falls into the advanced DIY category (you don't want to drop a 100 lb chunk on your head).


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

ChasR,

What options are available from VAC in order to ship the LSD? Was the price listed anywhere on the box? I ask because living in Canada, I worry about crazy duty taxes or pathetic USPS brokerage fees when sent via ground shipping.

Thanks!


----------



## DZLMoose (Jun 16, 2012)

GreekboyD said:


> ChasR,
> 
> What options are available from VAC in order to ship the LSD? Was the price listed anywhere on the box? I ask because living in Canada, I worry about crazy duty taxes or pathetic USPS brokerage fees when sent via ground shipping.
> 
> Thanks!


You should just make a trip out of it. Philly isn't that far of a drive.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

DZLMoose said:


> You should just make a trip out of it. Philly isn't that far of a drive.


I would if I didn't hate driving long distances. :rofl:

Furthest I'll go, and have gone is Montreal or Ottawa.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

GreekboyD said:


> ChasR,
> 
> What options are available from VAC in order to ship the LSD? Was the price listed anywhere on the box? I ask because living in Canada, I worry about crazy duty taxes or pathetic USPS brokerage fees when sent via ground shipping.
> 
> Thanks!


VAC shipped it to me UPS ground for $98. I shipped the old one back to them by FedEX ground for $68.00. I know nothing about Canadian duties or tarrifs. Only the weight is listed on the box.

VAC may know what it costs to ship to Canada. Call them.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks again man. That's my best route for sure.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey ChasR,

I'm at the VAC website and for the Quaife LSD I see 3 different options:

1) "I will ship my core to you"
2) "Build into good used/low mileage core" (+$900)
3) "Build into brand new core" (+$1400)

Can you explain the differences to me if you don't mind

Thanks.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

One - you remove the differential from your car and ship it to VAC. They install the quaife and ship it back to you. Your car is inoperable for at least 2 weeks.

Two - VAC installs the quaife in a used differential and ships it to you. You have it installed in your car and ship your old differential to VAC for a refund of the core charge. VAC uses your old diff for the next 335d order. Your car is down for a few hours during the install.

Three - VAC installs the quaife in a new differential and ships it to you. Same as two.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot man. Really appreciate it. 

I'm going to call them this week. I have all of my M3 suspension parts so want to do the LSD when I'm swapping everything out as well.

P.S. So did you go with Option #2 and then got the $900 credit back after you shipped them out your old core after they received it?


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

I took option 2,


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Did you also get the $900 back after sending your core to VAC? I remember them doing that about a year ago.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

Transaction happened in January so it's not on my statement yet. I'll get around to the online statement later.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks. I remember them doing the $900 credit return last year once they recieved your core so look into it and make sure their accounting department is on the ball!


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey ChasR. Did you send your core back to VAC after they sent you the Quaife? Just wondering because I'm talking to Mike from VAC and he's not sure if they have any cores for the D lying around.

Thanks.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

I have delivery confirmation on Jan 14.

I have not recieved credit for the core return.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Get on them for the credit man! :rofl:

P.S. How many miles did you have on your core when you sent it to VAC?

EDIT: Turns out they already sold your core...lol


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

50K. I figure that is about 17% of the expected life of a BMW rear end, based on my old cars. Actually, I've never had one go bad on the street or track.


----------

